# Microsoft all apps appx share.



## 李晓萌 (Oct 18, 2016)

You can find you need in user post.




        Thanks your post.
Please admin delete this thread , Thanks !


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 18, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11609.1001.284.0.AppxBundle


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 18, 2016)

*Windows Camera 1016.11*

Anyone has . appxbundle of new Win Camera update? THANKS


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 18, 2016)

kukmikuk said:


> Anyone has . appxbundle of new Win Camera update? THANKS

Click to collapse



https://pan.baidu.com/s/1bpedC31


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11609.1001.284.0.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 18, 2016)

How to uninstall app store on device windows 10 mobile?
Thanks!


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 18, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> https://pan.baidu.com/s/1bpedC31

Click to collapse



Not working. You have .10, we need .11

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




Aries Prine said:


> How to uninstall app store on device windows 10 mobile?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/uninstall-reinstall-apps-w10m-t3480528


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 18, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1016.11.0.AppxBundle


----------



## djtonka (Oct 18, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Could you post links to non asia hosting services? Thanks


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 18, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1016.11.0.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Right！


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 18, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> How to uninstall app store on device windows 10 mobile?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Using Interop Tools Application uninstall app.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 18, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> How to uninstall app store on device windows 10 mobile?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Using Interop Tools application uninstall apps.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 18, 2016)

djtonka said:


> Could you post links to non asia hosting services? Thanks

Click to collapse



Oh,sorry.

I need create one skydrive acconts....

It seems too complex...

So...plase wait


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 19, 2016)

I see Camera update version 2016.1016.12.0 today...Does anybody have it??? THANKS


----------



## MarcusCorbacho (Oct 19, 2016)

kukmikuk said:


> I see Camera update version 2016.1016.12.0 today...Does anybody have it??? THANKS

Click to collapse



Here I Have version 2016.1016.11.0
Maybe it is wrong post version on FB (I saw that either)


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 19, 2016)

kukmikuk said:


> I see Camera update version 2016.1016.12.0 today...Does anybody have it??? THANKS

Click to collapse



Why I can't check update？

New update is  2016.1016.11.0

What you use device  ?


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 20, 2016)

I need appx store version 11606.1001.39.0 or 11606.1001. Thanks!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 20, 2016)

11606？？？


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 20, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> 11606？？？

Click to collapse



Store app version


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 20, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> Store app version

Click to collapse



11606 or 11609？？


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 20, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> 11606 or 11609？？

Click to collapse



I need 11606.1001.39.0


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 20, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need 11606.1001.39.0

Click to collapse



OK.


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 20, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> OK.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!

---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------




李晓萌 said:


> OK.

Click to collapse



How to install on device windows 10 mobile?

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 AM ----------




李晓萌 said:


> OK.

Click to collapse



Install failed. ☹


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 20, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> Thank you very much!

Click to collapse





Ah....

If you install high version, old version can't install...

..................


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 20, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> Ah....
> 
> If you install high version, old version can't install...
> 
> ..................

Click to collapse



I using lumia windows 10 mobile. I uninstall high version then install version from you failed


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 20, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I using lumia windows 10 mobile. I uninstall high version then install version from you failed

Click to collapse



Why not using new version ?


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 20, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> Why not using new version ?

Click to collapse



I want using version 11606.1001.39.0. I need it. Can install on device windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 20, 2016)

Is the version with the bug i need?


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 20, 2016)

@李晓萌

Your AppxBundle is only for x64


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 21, 2016)

I need version 11606.1001.39.0 windows store on device windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 21, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> @李晓萌
> 
> Your AppxBundle is only for x64

Click to collapse




Ok....

And you have it？


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 21, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> Ok....
> 
> And you have it？

Click to collapse



I need file store version 11606.1001.39.0 on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 21, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need file store version 11606.1001.39.0 on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Sorry,I don't have it.


----------



## k525ab (Oct 24, 2016)

smb plz share camera appx ver. 2016.1018.11.0


----------



## nasc77 (Oct 24, 2016)

k525ab said:


> smb plz share camera appx ver. 2016.1018.11.0

Click to collapse



Got it.
Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1018.11.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!EkUFyRaC!_GHjT8EwEZdXf0BhHGRYNPi46C28dpi_VOSm-IwmVwk


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 24, 2016)

Anyone have the list of applications. I need applications. Thanks!


----------



## k525ab (Oct 24, 2016)

nasc77 said:


> Got it.
> Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1018.11.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
> https://mega.nz/#!EkUFyRaC!_GHjT8EwEZdXf0BhHGRYNPi46C28dpi_VOSm-IwmVwk

Click to collapse



cool , dude, thanks a lot!


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 25, 2016)

How to get file appxbundle? Thanks!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 25, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> How to get file appxbundle? Thanks!

Click to collapse




You can using fidder.


http://www.telerik.com/fiddler

Web debugger.


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 25, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> You can using fidder.
> 
> 
> http://www.telerik.com/fiddler
> ...

Click to collapse



I need get file appxbundle on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------



## k525ab (Oct 25, 2016)

folk, as u know today store was updated, as always appx needed)


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 25, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need get file appxbundle on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!

Click to collapse




You need using fidder “grab” link and download appx...

You understanding ？


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 25, 2016)

k525ab said:


> folk, as u know today store was updated, as always appx needed)

Click to collapse



Yeah. me too.I need appx to share.


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 25, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1000.784.0.AppxBundle

Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1021.11.0.AppxBundle


----------



## k525ab (Oct 25, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1000.784.0.AppxBundle
> 
> Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1021.11.0.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



great
share plz people, photo and clock& alarms and wallet.
lots of thanks


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 25, 2016)

k525ab said:


> great
> share plz people, photo and clock& alarms and wallet.
> lots of thanks

Click to collapse



OK。


----------



## k525ab (Oct 25, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> OK。

Click to collapse



thanks what about other apps?


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 25, 2016)

k525ab said:


> thanks what about other apps?

Click to collapse



What appx you need ？


----------



## k525ab (Oct 25, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> What appx you need ？

Click to collapse



as i wrote before - photo and wallet


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 25, 2016)

k525ab said:


> as i wrote before - photo and wallet

Click to collapse



This is wallet. 
But no photo...


----------



## k525ab (Oct 25, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> This is wallet.
> But no photo...

Click to collapse



sad( photo app is one of most wanted
anyway thank you


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 25, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1000.784.0.AppxBundle
> 
> Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1021.11.0.AppxBundle

Click to collapse




 I can't downloading windows store appx file on mediafire...  Please sending email to “[email protected]”, Thanks..


----------



## k525ab (Oct 25, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> I can't downloading windows store appx file on mediafire...  Please sending email to “[email protected]”, Thanks..

Click to collapse



try here http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=638520&view=findpost&p=54429532


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 26, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> OK。

Click to collapse



I need list app. Thanks!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 26, 2016)

k525ab said:


> try here http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=638520&view=findpost&p=54429532

Click to collapse



Thanks.


----------



## k525ab (Oct 26, 2016)

ms photo app appx still needed


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 26, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need list app. Thanks!

Click to collapse




What？？


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 26, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> What？？

Click to collapse



I need a list of the default application new version on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 26, 2016)

k525ab said:


> ms photo app appx still needed

Click to collapse



What's Aries Prine's said  ?

I can't understanding...


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 26, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> What's Aries Prine's said  ?
> 
> I can't understanding...

Click to collapse



I need link app list file appx.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 26, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need link app list file appx.

Click to collapse




Can you upload a pictures ？








-------This really does not.


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 26, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> Can you upload a pictures ？
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I need file appx new version Photo, Map, Camera, Alarm, Phone, Calculator, Groove Music, People, Messaging, Onedrive, Film & TV, Voice recorder on store windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 26, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need file appx new version Photo, Map, Camera, Alarm, Phone, Calculator, Groove Music, People, Messaging, Onedrive, Film & TV, Voice recorder on store windows 10 mobile. Thanks!

Click to collapse





Ah.............

It seems too ...

Well , Please wait......


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 26, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need file appx new version Photo, Map, Camera, Alarm, Phone, Calculator, Groove Music, People, Messaging, Onedrive, Film & TV, Voice recorder on store windows 10 mobile. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Photo : None
Map : Look Attach Files
Camera :http://www.mediafire.com/file/410iqi473c85chf/Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1021.11.0.AppxBundle
Alarm :http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3915260&d=1477403066
Phone : None , Because I can't understanding...
Calculator: None
Groove Music : Look Attach Files
People :  http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3915259&d=1477402921
Messaging : None
OneDrive : None
 Film & TV : None
Voice recorder : Look Attach Files


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 26, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need file appx of app 8 Zip pro new version on windows 10 mobile. Thank you so much!

Click to collapse



If you install 8-zip pro appx ,open 8-zip pro ,You still need to buy this software. So, you can't free to using it .

Right ?


----------



## djtonka (Oct 26, 2016)

what is wrong with this bloke? Tell him to install RS2


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 26, 2016)

I need the buggy version of store, i want to reinstall putty.


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 27, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> If you install 8-zip pro appx ,open 8-zip pro ,You still need to buy this software. So, you can't free to using it .
> 
> Right ?

Click to collapse



I bought. How to get file appx of application?


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 27, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I bought. How to get file appx of application?

Click to collapse




I have one older verison appx.

You need？


----------



## Aries Prine (Oct 27, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> I have one older verison appx.
> 
> You need？

Click to collapse



Yes. Thanks! 
If a new version is better.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 27, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> Yes. Thanks!
> If a new version is better.

Click to collapse



https://pan.baidu.com/s/1hspzqDI


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone have Skype 11.9.239.0 .appxbundle? THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 27, 2016)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.9.239.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 27, 2016)

THANKS!!!! Maybe Maps 5.1610.2953.0....? Ohhhh, sorry...THANKS!!!


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 27, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1021.2109.0_neutral.AppxBundle -> Version="5.1610.2954.0"

Microsoft.People_2016.1011.2344.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Microsoft.Messaging_3.10.25000.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Microsoft.CommsPhone_3.10.24003.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Microsoft.ZuneVideo_2019.16101.10252.0.AppxBundle

Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.16101.10252.0.AppxBundle


----------



## Hackemate29 (Oct 28, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1021.2109.0_neutral.AppxBundle -> Version="5.1610.2954.0"
> 
> Microsoft.People_2016.1011.2344.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you upload Mail and Calendar? Thanks in advance ??


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 29, 2016)

Now store is update to 11010.1000.113


----------



## k525ab (Oct 29, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> Now store is update to 11010.1000.113

Click to collapse



share appx plz


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 29, 2016)

Microsoft.Skydrive_2016.1018.17157.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1000.1134.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Oct 29, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.Skydrive_2016.1018.17157.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> 
> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1000.1134.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Click to collapse





Yeah，Your are night owl！


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 30, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7466.40888.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1026.33.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## Hackemate29 (Oct 30, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7466.40888.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> 
> Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1026.33.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Merçi ??


----------



## k525ab (Oct 30, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7466.40888.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> 
> Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1026.33.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



can you share MS PhotoApp?


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 30, 2016)

Microsoft.Windows.Photos_2016.1017.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## k525ab (Oct 30, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.Windows.Photos_2016.1017.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



thank you!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 1, 2016)

Windows Camera Update : 2016.1028.x
Windows Sound Recorder Update : 10.1609.3003
Store Update ?


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 1, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_2016.1026.2256.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Microsoft.Skydrive_2016.1028.1.0_neutral.AppxBundle

No Camera for me


----------



## k525ab (Nov 1, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> No Camera for me

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 1, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_2016.1026.2256.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> 
> Microsoft.Skydrive_2016.1028.1.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> 
> No Camera for me

Click to collapse



What is skydrive?


----------



## k525ab (Nov 1, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> What is skydrive?

Click to collapse



onedrive


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks , But can't install in my PC.


----------



## kukmikuk (Nov 1, 2016)

...maybe new Skype 11.9.249.0....? THANKS


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 1, 2016)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.9.249.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 2, 2016)

Store new verison 11610.1001.6


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 2, 2016)

Can you share Maps 5.1610.3022.0? 
Thanks ?


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 2, 2016)

I am using Fiddler to capture the links from a virtual machine Redstone 2 but some appxbundle do not work for Windows Mobile... the question is, how to capture the links from a mobile? Can someone explain with pics? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hackemate29 said:


> I am using Fiddler to capture the links from a virtual machine Redstone 2 but some appxbundle do not work for Windows Mobile... the question is, how to capture the links from a mobile? Can someone explain with pics?
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse




Because some appx not equipped on mobile .

Some app on PC one appx and on mobile another one appx .

Understanding ?


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hackemate29 said:


> I am using Fiddler to capture the links from a virtual machine Redstone 2 but some appxbundle do not work for Windows Mobile... the question is, how to capture the links from a mobile? Can someone explain with pics?
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



This is my extract one "maps arm" appx .


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 2, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> Because some appx not equipped on mobile .
> 
> Some app on PC one appx and on mobile another one appx .
> 
> Understanding ?

Click to collapse



Yes but...how to capture links from a smartphone?
If I extract one appx, I can see arm installer.
OK I see....understood!!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 2, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1028.2110.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.9.251.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1001.64.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 2, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1028.2110.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.9.251.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1001.64.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Okay ,Very useful ,Thanks !


----------



## evgen35rus (Nov 2, 2016)

Please calculator appx


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 2, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsCalculator_2016.809.14.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 3, 2016)

Today New Update :

Wallet : 2.2.16280 Password : 989898
Photo : 16.1027.10012.0  Password : 989898
Mail : 17.7466.40988.0   Password : 989898


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 3, 2016)

Asia Drive


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 3, 2016)

I need file appx of MSPaint on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 3, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need file appx of MSPaint on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!

Click to collapse




Ah...Microsoft didn't publish MS.Paint on mobile.


Now , on PC only.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 3, 2016)

Microsoft.Wallet_2.2.16280.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.Windows.Photos_2016.1027.10012.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1001.104.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7466.40988.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 3, 2016)

If you don't share store , I can't know store have a update .


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 3, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.Wallet_2.2.16280.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.Windows.Photos_2016.1027.10012.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1001.104.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7466.40988.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



What is Communication App?


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 3, 2016)

Mail + Calendar


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 3, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> What is Communication App?

Click to collapse



Outlook service..


----------



## evgen35rus (Nov 4, 2016)

*help!*



李晓萌 said:


> Outlook service..

Click to collapse



Put please the latest version of the camera application, and people!


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 4, 2016)

Last version are posted read tread

Microsoft.People_2016.1011.2344.0
Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1021.11.0


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 5, 2016)

How to get file appx of windows 10 mobile on web? Thanks!


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 5, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsAlarms_2016.1102.1928.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsCalculator_2016.1031.1040.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_2016.1031.1110.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 5, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> How to get file appx of windows 10 mobile on web? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Using Fidder


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 5, 2016)

Fiddler or Charles.


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 5, 2016)

Movies &TV appx last update?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 5, 2016)

Microsoft.ZuneVideo_2019.16102.10202.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 6, 2016)

I need file appx of app NotepadX on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 6, 2016)

Aries Prine said:


> I need file appx of app NotepadX on windows 10 mobile. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Excuse me , I thought that this thread is for apps from Microsoft in fast ring.
You can get it from the store, it`s free.
https://www.microsoft.com/es-es/store/p/notepadx/9nblggh6jzx9


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 6, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7466.41068.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 7, 2016)

My first contribution, traffic captured from a Lumia 950 on RS2.
:cyclops:

Microsoft.Office.Word_2015.7528.10002.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!jBAzmarC!DnRxq4C2VDb1BkdBJfA8CVRHkrzXVYvjihhouKkrZMU
Microsoft.Office.PowerPoint_2015.7528.10002.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!eVo2FY6Q!b1OaijUaqbU16Mx3RUy6JOfZYbUZO3NINRH8GQnEGyM
Microsoft.Office.Excel_2015.7528.10002.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!GUgTwBbA!dKR9XpHyEk8mcPyuY60dugWHHgwbm5qIXdURklGywII


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 7, 2016)

Alright！


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 8, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1104.2100.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.16102.10212.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 8, 2016)

Microsoft.MicrosoftWallet_2.2.16280.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!vJRlSSqI!vO8I8AqQwGFEOoKspUROH0l5KaycoqIIcx904x6iIKo


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 8, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.Excel_2015.7531.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.Office.PowerPoint_2015.7531.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.Office.Word_2015.7531.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 9, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.OneNote_2015.7571.57542.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7466.41118.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 10, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7466.41148.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 10, 2016)

today app update :
Message
Skype Preview

Thanks.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 10, 2016)

I want file explorer. appx, appxbundle  from .107 build. Please


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 10, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> I want file explorer. appx, appxbundle  from .107 build. Please

Click to collapse



You can extract it from a rom.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 10, 2016)

I dont think so, is the app with acces to system files, using shortcuts   Was patched by microsoft ...


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 10, 2016)

Microsoft.Messaging_3.10.25001.0_arm.appxbundle
Microsoft.Office.OneNote_2015.7571.57582.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.9.256.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 11, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7571.40218.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## gus33000 (Nov 11, 2016)

@titi66200 just as a suggestion, you should really start a new thread, and update the main OP everytime with the newest appxs, would be much easier to find versions and etc, and much cleaner


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 11, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> @titi66200 just as a suggestion, you should really start a new thread, and update the main OP everytime with the newest appxs, would be much easier to find versions and etc, and much cleaner

Click to collapse





Me too .

I think find appx more easier.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 11, 2016)

only PC...


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 12, 2016)

Today Upd.

Look Attach file.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 12, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.OneNote_2015.7571.57602.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.16102.10262.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsCalculator_2016.1108.111.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.9.261.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 14, 2016)

苕粉


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 15, 2016)

Camara and Groove Upd. Thx.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 15, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.OneNote_2015.7571.57622.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1101.21.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.16102.10272.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsFeedbackHub_1.1610.3143.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 15, 2016)

Windows Maps :

This


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 15, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.OneNote_2015.7571.57652.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1111.2017.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 16, 2016)

Clock ,OneNote Calculator


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 16, 2016)

Microsoft.People_2016.1111.2200.0_neutral.AppxBundle
microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_2015.7612.42018.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1001.104.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 16, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.Wallet_2.2.16280.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.Windows.Photos_2016.1027.10012.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11610.1001.104.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7466.40988.0_neutral.AppxBundle

Click to collapse




@titi66200

Look here !

Store 11610.1001.104 upd. 3/11 2016


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes but my phone updated from "11610.1001.104" to "11610.1001.104"


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 16, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Yes but my phone updated from "11610.1001.104" to "11610.1001.104"

Click to collapse



Same here :good:


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 16, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Yes but my phone updated from "11610.1001.104" to "11610.1001.104"

Click to collapse



Oh, I understanding.....

03/11 2016 upd.    to rs1
16/11 2016 upd.     to rs2

......


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 17, 2016)

MSN Weather 4.17.73.0
https://mega.nz/#!PMBjBboQ!T9Ly1hXf6FacnC1sXXOgbObVQrlyVdRs07_OEKCDcAA
Microsoft Messaging 3.11.6000.0
https://mega.nz/#!SJpWBIpS!FkPDGBneeZ82GlIjmeHh48wF_kyUfmE-U13LsfY6DAo


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 17, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.Excel_2015.7611.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.PowerPoint_2015.7611.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.Word_2015.7611.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7616.42008.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm using this thread appx to share on chinese forums , Thanks @titi66200 !

If your not agree my share appx , I can delete post on CHN. forums appx ,  Complete.

My forums leader accused me post appx , You can see in Here ,Sorry. Look attach files .



sincerely

blueberry


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 18, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.OneNote_2015.7571.57672.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1114.2300.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.ZuneVideo_2019.16102.10312.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 18, 2016)

And....wallet ??


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 18, 2016)

No new update on RS2 last Microsoft.Wallet_2.2.16280.0

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69438694&postcount=108


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 18, 2016)

MSN


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 19, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7618.42008.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.16102.10342.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 19, 2016)

Store Upd. ?


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 20, 2016)

XBOX

https://mega.nz/#!XUF3VSKK!rOQ9rb6RiVnas9uhz8JKRI0Ou2k0dPw448jlhy1jp68


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 22, 2016)

Photo Upd.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 23, 2016)

OneNote :https://mega.nz/#!2AF2iKRS!AbmWNIFbQXcNe2Jg2QzOti1TbGo2n4lj4TG2KsRbqTo
Mail :https://mega.nz/#!vZs3ADwb!eDuhdy2LC-LbelPynPqQW3-fTbU6Rd2bUlXy9DlgEqc
Paint 3D Preview :


----------



## Aries Prine (Nov 23, 2016)

李晓萌 said:


> OneNote :https://mega.nz/#!2AF2iKRS!AbmWNIFbQXcNe2Jg2QzOti1TbGo2n4lj4TG2KsRbqTo
> Mail :https://mega.nz/#!vZs3ADwb!eDuhdy2LC-LbelPynPqQW3-fTbU6Rd2bUlXy9DlgEqc
> Paint 3D Preview :

Click to collapse



Link Paint 3D Preview?

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 AM ----------




李晓萌 said:


> OneNote :https://mega.nz/#!2AF2iKRS!AbmWNIFbQXcNe2Jg2QzOti1TbGo2n4lj4TG2KsRbqTo
> Mail :https://mega.nz/#!vZs3ADwb!eDuhdy2LC-LbelPynPqQW3-fTbU6Rd2bUlXy9DlgEqc
> Paint 3D Preview :

Click to collapse



Help me! I using windows 10 mobile build 14393.448
http://www.upsieutoc.com/image/Uvvpt


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 23, 2016)

MS Paint can't available on mobile ,please wait ,you know ?

Available on PC !!


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 23, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.Excel_2015.7618.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.OneNote_2015.7618.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.PowerPoint_2015.7618.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.Word_2015.7618.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7621.42028.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Nov 29, 2016)

Today upd.

OneNote
Camara
Maps
MSN


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 29, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1116.11.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7627.42008.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2016.1117.2056.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 30, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.Excel_2015.7625.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.PowerPoint_2015.7625.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.Word_2015.7625.10002.0.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7628.42018.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 1, 2016)

Store upd.

https://mega.nz/#!eQsynTaY!GcfyfQs7o2M6Ss3dZBQadBqA3dHSdykSOldeDOgemJA


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 1, 2016)

and...photo ?


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 1, 2016)

Microsoft.Windows.Photos_2016.1128.10012.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsStore_11611.1001.64.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 1, 2016)

What can I say ？


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 2, 2016)

Maps upd.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 3, 2016)

Today upd.
Camara
Wallet


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 3, 2016)

Microsoft.Office.Excel_2015.7628.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.PowerPoint_2015.7628.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.Word_2015.7628.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Office.OneNote_2015.7628.10002.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.Wallet_2.2.16336.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsAlarms_2016.1130.49.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsCommunicationsApps_2015.7702.42008.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_2016.1130.2141.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.16112.10152.0_neutral.AppxBundle



Microsoft.ZuneVideo_2019.16112.10152.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## Hackemate29 (Dec 5, 2016)

Onedrive 17.16.1.0
https://mega.nz/#!fBQQBQwa!eGlF4mBuSDQ-2cCBNWOu7rFP2nhU3iBnNHSL7KasO-8


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hackemate29 said:


> Onedrive 17.16.1.0
> https://mega.nz/#!fBQQBQwa!eGlF4mBuSDQ-2cCBNWOu7rFP2nhU3iBnNHSL7KasO-8

Click to collapse





I'm uninstall drive app , store can't download .
Thx.


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 6, 2016)

Maps：


https://mega.nz/#!yFljkKwC!4dwAd_OntqXeP6TsTkBbIi4urQ9LpUPGZGG6Cdtlvmg



Calculator：

https://mega.nz/#!iIcBgZ7Q!9a25bHgbtjQZJlziMS4e8zwCSV-3V9ZPUSSFBhHa49I


----------



## Hackemate29 (Dec 6, 2016)

OneDrive 17.16.2.0 ( Transparent tile fixed )
https://mega.nz/#!fMQH1IRC!SVJGJhKM8r-i6ZQh575THrIVua87N5NBbEjsqWfQWVs


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 8, 2016)

Camara Upd,
OneNote Upd.


----------



## Hackemate29 (Dec 8, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1130.11.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.A
https://mega.nz/#!uNJQFLCD!-_-mmdYmNpA46uQMzBAbft04lrmc6x4Cc53kRMlMEn4


----------



## Hackemate29 (Dec 9, 2016)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.10.141.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!HBI1BIJS!us_HwOjBTmmIFy0wTO1mw2aB1DFLpI48XKOwbJPN4r0


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 10, 2016)

Movie and TV ：
https://mega.nz/#!2A8VyQiT!5SmrzOAMBTTIwBq7c1NpK4--HK3kNOJBDR5P3oYJiHk
Groove：
https://mega.nz/#!LBV0HYRJ!MWyHUaoCpePBFN_CGgkg6EYTBhdoJQDbx1KxUH_7Qhw
Mail：
https://mega.nz/#!idN13Qgb!LdnBxLbVFkKoEI02ysFdRqnLee9q7b-NwAvZM06xqn0
OneNote：
https://mega.nz/#!zItkFQxI!ERMkh5c8RDPQ1ULZmYcJ7BExCZovi_dX2FsOn7J3FsM
Weather：
https://mega.nz/#!HVVW0JqR!C4tNAc6L7T1Jnd9QMyVphBqLjqwyZwSEvbQDWrLJtTw
Sport：
https://mega.nz/#!LIVmDYwT!EV2jK0Gy441byNnw053BJbfwhl_AiIn00skZ-dRyLPc
Finance：
https://mega.nz/#!6RMyXYwC!AfZZKSlkk4CcxO0Y3siE0kUpml52VOBgUsEPx-TLcfo


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice


----------



## djtonka (Dec 10, 2016)

stop talking to yourself dude


----------



## ryRy (Dec 11, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11609.1001.284.0.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Windows Camera version 2016.1101.11.0.doyou have that one ?it has hdr..


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 11, 2016)

On my 830 and 950XL i have HDR with "Microsoft.WindowsCamera_2016.1130.11.0"


----------



## djtonka (Dec 11, 2016)

It could be called new version...the Equaliser has been pinned 






Source


----------



## 4j17h (Dec 12, 2016)

For those getting errors while deploying the appx uninstall the previous equaliser by "_.\WinAppDeployCmd.exe uninstall -package NokiaCorporation.Equaliser_3.0.155.0_arm__6d0q6r3z979nw -ip 127.0.0.1_" then install the latest version by "_.\WinAppDeployCmd.exe install -file "EQ.appx_" -ip 127.0.0.1"


----------



## Hackemate29 (Dec 12, 2016)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.10.145.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!XMpHzDgZ!qedOBT3EItLjfhyLM0IdJ_Y4QllEd7qjR3YCqD3qo6I


----------



## YuriPet (Dec 15, 2016)

Can anyone provide a link to the following:
• Microsoft People (10.1.3411.0)
• Microsoft SkyDrive (17.17.0.0)
• Microsoft ZuneVideo (10.16112.10222.0)


----------



## djtonka (Dec 15, 2016)

I am uploading it in one folder, just sort by date
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/4bb1byf2aed9z/nowe_appx


----------



## YuriPet (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks! :good:
But there, alas, no *ZuneVideo* 10.16112.*10222*.0 — only 10.16112.*10152*.0
I have even a little newer than there — ZuneVideo 10.16112.*10192*.0


----------



## Hackemate29 (Dec 17, 2016)

YuriPet said:


> Thanks! :good:
> But there, alas, no *ZuneVideo* 10.16112.*10222*.0 � only 10.16112.*10152*.0
> I have even a little newer than there � ZuneVideo 10.16112.*10192*.0

Click to collapse



Here you are!!
Microsoft.ZuneVideo_2019.16112.10222.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.Appx
https://mega.nz/#!DIJnwTCQ!x5TUDKCZu72UM9OK0e8DfnUxI04h_2_WzwG27UHRgoM
:good:


----------



## 李晓萌 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hackemate29 said:


> Here you are!!
> Microsoft.ZuneVideo_2019.16112.10222.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.Appx
> https://mega.nz/#!DIJnwTCQ!x5TUDKCZu72UM9OK0e8DfnUxI04h_2_WzwG27UHRgoM
> :good:

Click to collapse



Do you have store appx？


----------



## djtonka (Dec 19, 2016)

just uploaded to shared folder


----------



## Hackemate29 (Dec 30, 2016)

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11612.1001.44.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!OMJigRQa!PtUCALRi_J3x2ZRy3JI0ToI2akGKC-MHEiFlFGX420Y


----------



## djtonka (Jan 7, 2017)

added 
microsoft.microsoftskydrive_2017.103.17001.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
Microsoft.Office.Excel_2015.7730.10002.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
Microsoft.Office.PowerPoint_2015.7730.10002.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
Microsoft.Office.Word_2015.7730.10002.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_2015.7805.42278.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 8, 2017)

These are insider apps?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 8, 2017)

no


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jan 11, 2017)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.10.150.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!nFQh1C5L!PziOcfgvBxNL7dxGe8oKdNaZmtEr-xc4GXJAVZVeThc


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 11, 2017)

Why my store(11606.1001.39.0) don·t deliver these updates?


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jan 11, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Why my store(11606.1001.39.0) don·t deliver these updates?

Click to collapse



These updates are from insider fast ring.

---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




augustinionut said:


> These are insider apps?

Click to collapse



Yes :good:


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 11, 2017)

djtonka said:


> no

Click to collapse



So, yes or not?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 11, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> So, yes or not?

Click to collapse



Why would I post old version?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 11, 2017)

I asked if these app are insider or production. If insider, ok. But if production, why my store dont list them?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 11, 2017)

all apps under the medifire link are fast ring


----------



## k525ab (Jan 12, 2017)

dudes, what about 2016.1215.30.0 camera windows appx?


----------



## 李晓萌 (Jan 13, 2017)

k525ab said:


> dudes, what about 2016.1215.30.0 camera windows appx?

Click to collapse



2016.1215.30 ？I can't check updates...


----------



## 李晓萌 (Jan 13, 2017)

Does anybody have build 15007 iso or esd ?

15007.1000.170107-1846.RS_PRERELEASE_CLIENTENTERPRISE_VOL_X64FRE_EN-US.ISO

OS Build : 15007
Version : Enterprise
System : X64
Lang. : EN-US / ZH-CN
File : ISO / ESD 


Thanks !


----------



## MrCego (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it related with this topic?

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## djtonka (Jan 13, 2017)

added

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11612.1001.44.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsAlarms_2016.1130.49.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
Microsoft.Getstarted_4.2.29.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




李晓萌 said:


> Does anybody have build 15007 iso or esd ?
> 
> 15007.1000.170107-1846.RS_PRERELEASE_CLIENTENTERPRISE_VOL_X64FRE_EN-US.ISO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here you go ENG, RUS, CH and Spain

http://www.windowsmania.pl/dyskusja-ogolna-417/[windows-10][rs2][iso]-build-15007-x64-x86-iso-32368/


----------



## k525ab (Jan 14, 2017)

2017.104.11.0. camera on 15007 share plz


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 14, 2017)

no 2017.104.11.0 camera on 15007 for me


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 16, 2017)

Today I got Camera 2017.104.11.0. and Store 11612.1001.7.0 Anyone has it...?


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jan 23, 2017)

Can someone upload Skype Preview 11.11.98?


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hackemate29 said:


> Can someone upload Skype Preview 11.11.98?

Click to collapse



Is there anybody out there?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 24, 2017)

latest one is 11.10.152.0


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jan 24, 2017)

djtonka said:


> latest one is 11.10.152.0

Click to collapse



Nope, look at the pic...


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hackemate29 said:


> Nope, look at the pic...

Click to collapse



Another capture pic


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just captured from another smartphone.
Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.11.98.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!vEQ2lALL!MUiy24tTJ0NYQUIRluF_z9o3XF6ldEhEZT_IwWX_n9c


----------



## 李晓萌 (Jan 26, 2017)

windows store update 11701.1000.122 *   (1/25)


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jan 28, 2017)

Super mega faster update!!! 
Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.11.100.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!DYpUTZRT!SB9G6fdIOSUDzNPL5DZXarNbl-dYb2_EbziqRT3PDe8


----------



## Aries Prine (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone have file camera wp10 version 2016.1101.21.0?
Thanks!


----------



## YuriPet (Jan 30, 2017)

Aries Prine said:


> Anyone have file camera wp10 version 2016.1101.21.0?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Look in the link given here:
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=70104857&postcount=194


----------



## Nightsteed (Jan 31, 2017)

Anyone has the 10.738.64166 APPX of Instagram? I haven't recieved any updates for a while on my devices.


----------



## Hackemate29 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Anyone has the 10.738.64166 APPX of Instagram? I haven't recieved any updates for a while on my devices.

Click to collapse



Nope, just waiting for the update...

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.11.103.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!uco33JyQ!qpq-EAAA7iBezPfOzP0PyCd034ikChsa35ZYJfqsc-U


----------



## Hackemate29 (Feb 1, 2017)

Facebook.InstagramBeta_2017.131.56588.0_neutral_-_8xx8rvfyw5nnt.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!adZkiBYL!lCUBnydZBYgDC7Q5YpHWBvYQyx-ucD06Ye3HjrZjVtE


----------



## djtonka (Feb 1, 2017)

New store has been added
Microsoft.WindowsStore_11701.1000.1524.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle


----------



## VladCarlsson (Feb 7, 2017)

Can someone upload Skype 11.11.105.0 please?


----------



## Hackemate29 (Feb 7, 2017)

VladCarlsson said:


> Can someone upload Skype 11.11.105.0 please?

Click to collapse



Here you are 
Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.11.105.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!DRYWhbwR!-d7OhjkJI-AhpQkXsE4ix1WA9CpjKrGC1gZMDsvTR1M


----------



## Hackemate29 (Feb 11, 2017)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.11.106.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!mMxlHJaQ!aVMntRG6PaBrx2d5LIv_0UPlVR40tP5IU4GVcF5hkPM


----------



## VladCarlsson (Feb 11, 2017)

Hackemate29 said:


> Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.11.106.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Thank you sooo much


----------



## Hackemate29 (Feb 16, 2017)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.11.109.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!SUR0FDAI!y8RSOmpkw1K2o3_lGjN91ZpoX6hcEsG2oHHHEnqFwa8


----------



## VladCarlsson (Feb 22, 2017)

Hackemate29 said:


> Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.11.109.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Can you please upload version 11.11.110.0?  My Skype never shows updates in the Store 

EDIT: Thank you for posting it, I edited this post so I won't "spam" with 'thank you' messages


----------



## Hackemate29 (Feb 22, 2017)

VladCarlsson said:


> Can you please upload version 11.11.110.0?  My Skype never shows updates in the Store

Click to collapse



Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.11.110.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!bJ4gQLQa!KmDauDxouOPrNV_lj5MTNLplziNKs0TafTZJq7aPpsA


----------



## Hackemate29 (Feb 22, 2017)

Can someone please upload the latest Outlook and Calendar appx from fast ring?
Edit: It is no longer necessary, thanks anyway


----------



## winphouser (Feb 26, 2017)

Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.17012.10302.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
Microsoft.ZuneVideo_2019.17012.10302.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_2017.130.1208.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yl1ya2hj4xhlk4k/AAASZSMyKXhqysl0rUtXdG-Wa?dl=0


----------



## VladCarlsson (Feb 26, 2017)

winphouser said:


> Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.17012.10302.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.ZuneVideo_2019.17012.10302.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
> Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder_2017.130.1208.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Unable to install bundle file:///C:/Users/user/Desktop/Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.17012.10302.0_neutral_-_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle because it does not have an appropriate application package for x64 architecture.

I get this on all 3 of them


----------



## winphouser (Feb 26, 2017)

VladCarlsson said:


> Unable to install bundle file:///C:/Users/user/Desktop/Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.17012.10302.0_neutral_-_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle because it does not have an appropriate application package for x64 architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> I get this on all 3 of them

Click to collapse



They are packages for phones (arm) and not pc (x64).


----------



## VladCarlsson (Feb 26, 2017)

winphouser said:


> They are packages for phones (arm) and not pc (x64).

Click to collapse



Ah, LOL. Sorry I presumed they were for PC because I'm used to get Skype from here and it works on both PC/Mobile  Sorry for my mistake  Have a nice Sunday


----------



## Raj K (Feb 27, 2017)

*I need Microsoft.Messaging_3.25.25004.0_neutral_split.sca le-150_8wekyb3d8bbwe*

I need Microsoft.Messaging_3.25.25004.0_neutral_split.sca le-150_8wekyb3d8bbwe


----------



## Hackemate29 (Feb 27, 2017)

VladCarlsson said:


> Ah, LOL. Sorry I presumed they were for PC because I'm used to get Skype from here and it works on both PC/Mobile  Sorry for my mistake  Have a nice Sunday

Click to collapse



Skype, Maps, Bing Apps and others... Works on both PC/Mobile. :good:


----------



## npradeeppai (Feb 27, 2017)

Aries Prine said:


> How to uninstall app store on device windows 10 mobile?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Try your luck with interop tools.
Why would you want to uninstall the store anyway!?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 27, 2017)

To reinstall old buggy version? The one who permit installing retired apps.


----------



## winphouser (Feb 28, 2017)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.12.96.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yl1ya2hj4xhlk4k/AAASZSMyKXhqysl0rUtXdG-Wa?dl=0


----------



## Raj K (Feb 28, 2017)

*Need Help*

I have a messaging file backup from APP data manage tool done on microsoft messaging 3.25.25004 version - Fast ring 15031. Can't restore on latest messaging app on fast ring 15043... Pls help..


----------



## Aries Prine (Mar 1, 2017)

I need file appx store version 2015.10 on build TH2 wp10.
Thanks!


----------



## maruf8 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey.. I can't install groove music.. Showing this error in interop tools


----------



## Hackemate29 (Mar 4, 2017)

Can someone upload Outlook and Calendar 17.7927.xxx appx?
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## almossadra (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,
What is this thread? Its for asking an .appx file for the apps on the store?

The are two free apps on the store, they are .xap install files and i would like to have them in .appx for futur install if the dev leave the store. I sent him several email but no response, you can convert them in .appx 
Thank you.


----------



## YuriPet (Mar 4, 2017)

Hackemate29 said:


> Can someone upload Outlook and Calendar 17.7927.xxx appx?
> Thanks in advance!!!

Click to collapse


https://mega.nz/#!HdxGEaqb!-UYQ7uQXLe5x0cUR4RMSp5OsLPmO3s2hs2TXuFH73Ek


----------



## J Fortes (Mar 5, 2017)

*groove 10.17021*

Please, can anyone upload the groove 10.17021 appx. thanks


----------



## YuriPet (Mar 5, 2017)

J Fortes said:


> Please, can anyone upload the groove 10.17021 appx. thanks

Click to collapse



10.17012.10312.0
https://mega.nz/#!CBJ2iTaZ!nUpL4shbGUGuOjeFKtR534nSvlpTi9VErQ3jHWy1sbw


----------



## J Fortes (Mar 6, 2017)

YuriPet said:


> 10.17012.10312.0
> https://mega.nz/#!CBJ2iTaZ!nUpL4shbGUGuOjeFKtR534nSvlpTi9VErQ3jHWy1sbw

Click to collapse



Thank you. but I was looking for 10.17021, not 10.17012. If you do have this version, would you also upload the Movies and TV corresponding appx?
Again, thank you


----------



## djtonka (Mar 6, 2017)

added
Microsoft.WindowsStore_11701.1001.794.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_2015.7927.42008.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
microsoft.microsoftskydrive_2017.228.19011.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle


----------



## J Fortes (Mar 6, 2017)

J Fortes said:


> Thank you. but I was looking for 10.17021, not 10.17012. If you do have this version, would you also upload the Movies and TV corresponding appx?
> Again, thank you

Click to collapse



Thanks. I got them!


----------



## VladCarlsson (Mar 6, 2017)

Can anyone post Skype 11.12.111.0 please?


----------



## kukmikuk (Mar 6, 2017)

Skype 11.12.111:

https://mega.nz/#!z9N2xTpC!RxWQFq_PFIa1Gb3QwKDQlWxdT3jltFGtGG76d2iRgsk


----------



## czatt (Mar 7, 2017)

kukmikuk said:


> Skype 11.12.111:
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!z9N2xTpC!RxWQFq_PFIa1Gb3QwKDQlWxdT3jltFGtGG76d2iRgsk

Click to collapse



Thanks!!! I have Win10 on my Lumia 630 (512mb), so the store only shows the old version of skype.


----------



## warmth (Mar 16, 2017)

djtonka said:


> added
> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11701.1001.794.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
> microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_2015.7927.42008.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
> microsoft.microsoftskydrive_2017.228.19011.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Is there any new version of the Store? I uninstall it and now I can't reinstall it


----------



## djtonka (Mar 16, 2017)

there is in a cloud, done yesterday


----------



## YuriPet (Mar 17, 2017)

Microsoft Windows Communications Apps 17.8016.42008.0
https://mega.nz/#!6cQHRYxQ!uG2XULEELlfO_8hN3nx72a46sms-x11JF4gCXO4aaeM


----------



## Hackemate29 (Mar 18, 2017)

YuriPet said:


> Microsoft Windows Communications Apps 17.8016.42008.0
> https://mega.nz/#!6cQHRYxQ!uG2XULEELlfO_8hN3nx72a46sms-x11JF4gCXO4aaeM

Click to collapse



One question sir... is it renamed the original file name?
Why?


----------



## YuriPet (Mar 18, 2017)

Hackemate29 said:


> One question sir... is it renamed the original file name?
> Why?

Click to collapse



Just so more convenient.  
From renaming package its authenticity (digital signature) is not lost.


----------



## Hackemate29 (Mar 18, 2017)

YuriPet said:


> Just so more convenient.
> From renaming package its authenticity (digital signature) is not lost.

Click to collapse



Understood!!! Thanks :good:


----------



## Gap51 (Mar 18, 2017)

can anyone share Maps ver 5.1703.707.0


----------



## Hackemate29 (Mar 21, 2017)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.13.115.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!nEICzABb!PaR0qRp730jZQK7WBGW4BLA88ssY6tABhTj83GgxNsE
Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2017.317.1503.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!WYpkjZJQ!apkFQmNrWGvl6GwCVbGbr56EZOTPLgtaVobpTTxztLM


----------



## Nightsteed (Apr 1, 2017)

Anyone has the new Groove Music appx? Thanks


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 2, 2017)

Please give me the appx of the UWP Ringtone Maker app from the fast ring, also latest Groove music from the fast ring...


----------



## kukmikuk (Apr 2, 2017)

RingtoneMaker_1.0.11430.1:
https://mega.nz/#!fwsG3TJY!DZUtOW7QANv8O60fu4OSw401ArV06h4_1kT_ivvlY_U

Microsoft.ZuneMusic_2019.17032.10192.0:
https://mega.nz/#!z9tECZjT!2rPGvJsagbtLXWzfpo7FZdr8aeII7Wo7F3t7-IkjaoI


----------



## Nightsteed (Apr 4, 2017)

Anyone got the newest store update? Thanks


----------



## YuriPet (Apr 5, 2017)

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11703.1000.1564.0_(11703.1000.156.0).AppxBundle
https://mega.nz/#!3QgwlLwB!IrReMbvxI_zItoMGzPR7dJCBwODyF7m0dyTdJrofJDU


----------



## demian9891 (Apr 5, 2017)

does anyone have VBA10 or VBA-X emulator UWP ? they got removed from the store


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 5, 2017)

demian9891 said:


> does anyone have VBA10 or VBA-X emulator UWP ? they got removed from the store

Click to collapse



Use universal emulator .


----------



## demian9891 (Apr 5, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> Use universal emulator .

Click to collapse



It's removed too


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 6, 2017)

Please upload Paint 3d app for x86 platform.


----------



## dex87xda (Apr 11, 2017)

YuriPet said:


> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11703.1000.1564.0_(11703.1000.156.0).AppxBundle
> https://mega.nz/#!3QgwlLwB!IrReMbvxI_zItoMGzPR7dJCBwODyF7m0dyTdJrofJDU

Click to collapse



how to install? thx


----------



## YuriPet (Apr 11, 2017)

dex87xda said:


> how to install?

Click to collapse



Just run file.


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 11, 2017)

Please provide latest "skype" uwp app which is not "preview" version anymore.. TIA


----------



## veerjalil (Apr 12, 2017)

*plz help*

Plz anyone have appx media player gold or ultra it's removed from store


----------



## Aries Prine (Apr 13, 2017)

veerjalil said:


> Plz anyone have appx media player gold or ultra it's removed from store

Click to collapse



Extract it then install 
MediaCenterGOLD:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/7ygl17t9e9293qd/MediaCenterGOLD.zip

MediaPlayerUltra:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1331qxntp7fhlgf/MediaPlayerUltra.zip


----------



## dex87xda (Apr 13, 2017)

i need latest microsoft camera and ms weather apps , thank u!


----------



## veerjalil (Apr 14, 2017)

*thanks so much ?*



Aries Prine said:


> Extract it then install
> MediaCenterGOLD:
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/7ygl17t9e9293qd/MediaCenterGOLD.zip
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can I make it appx


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 15, 2017)

Does any body has Instagram (wp8) xap file ?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 16, 2017)

XAP files from store are DRM encrypted and can't be sideloaded


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 16, 2017)

But can be ripped from phone


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 20, 2017)

Please upload latest groove music of fast ring


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 20, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> Does any body has Instagram (wp8) xap file ?

Click to collapse


----------



## maruf8 (Apr 20, 2017)

Please somebody upload the latest groove music of fast ring?


----------



## karaki93 (Apr 20, 2017)

I need the latest facebook or facebook beta appx for pc


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 22, 2017)

Antutu benchmark v6 appx 

Please


----------



## thamarai88 (Apr 23, 2017)

*Not able to download*

I'm not able to download this app. pls help


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> Antutu benchmark v6 appx

Click to collapse



Here it is:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0kwp7o3sw...EA599D71_6.0.5.0_arm__23tp29cghkfnw.Appx?dl=0


----------



## hohoaisan (Apr 26, 2017)

Do you have appx of Store Purchase App?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 26, 2017)

hohoaisan said:


> Do you have appx of Store Purchase App?

Click to collapse



Old variant.


----------



## x2wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Can any one help me by sharing Lumia Camera V4.10.xap. 
It's say not supported for my Lumia 1020. on Windows 10 on Stores. I need to deploy it. Have tested many version but didn't work. Need a working version of the same.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 29, 2017)

No working version of the same, because of dll library who detect the version of OS and "say goodbye to the old camera "


----------



## uiqjirka (Apr 30, 2017)

Use Nokia Camera 4.8.The app Nokia Camera 4.8 does not write  "say goodbye to the old camera "


----------



## tt011 (May 1, 2017)

new skype appx, please.


----------



## furkan028 (May 7, 2017)

Anybody provide me with the APPX of latest version of *Instagram* as many people including me are facing an issue to install it from Store


----------



## Nightsteed (May 7, 2017)

removed


----------



## furkan028 (May 8, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Here you have https://mega.nz/#!IVVCUITI!LYvY0mV4h2iFHiMUL5NKSX_KUCPlj6FqpXZezACu_NtA
> 
> (remove the "_")

Click to collapse



The link is saying that the Decryption key is *Invalid*


----------



## Nightsteed (May 8, 2017)

furkan028 said:


> The link is saying that the Decryption key is *Invalid*

Click to collapse



https://goo.gl/scu1U8


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (May 8, 2017)

anyone has a latest (or earlier) viber appx that works on TH2? the newest version works only on  RS, and through store on TH2 only available version is 4.5.6.


----------



## furkan028 (May 10, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> https://goo.gl/scu1U8

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## aclap (May 13, 2017)

李晓萌 said:


> This is my extract one "maps arm" appx .

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## thamarai88 (May 15, 2017)

*Anybody having latest telegram messenger preview appx*

pls give me the appx for latest telegram messenger preview app. If anybody installed that app while it was available for public. thanks in advance.


----------



## Jahdiel2011 (Jul 4, 2017)

Does anyone have the latest LinkedIn appx?


----------



## AlbioB (Jul 5, 2017)

hello could you please provide latest Skype app?
thank you


----------



## YuriPet (Jul 5, 2017)

AlbioB said:


> could you please provide latest Skype app?

Click to collapse


Microsoft.SkypeApp_11.18.614.0.AppxBundle (Digital signature dated 2017.06.16)


----------



## Insignificant (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello 

Does someone here have the latest Bing Weather (Windows Phone 8.1) App?

I'm also looking for Groove Music & Video Apps for TH1.


----------



## chanbhavane (Jul 22, 2017)

is it possible to install redstone's Films &TV and Groove Music apps in 10586.107???
if so please provide me the appx file of them
TIA


----------



## djtonka (Jul 23, 2017)

anyone has Endomondo?


----------



## Nightsteed (Jul 23, 2017)

Anyone has the Twitter 5.8.1.0 app? I know it has been released for some people, but most of us are still on 5.7.1.0


----------



## rvsrf (Aug 5, 2017)

uiqjirka said:


> Use Nokia Camera 4.8.The app Nokia Camera 4.8 does not write  "say goodbye to the old camera "

Click to collapse



I can't install Nokia Camera 4.8.1.1 in my Nokia 1020 Windows 10.586.

Anyone have the old last Nokia 4.8.4.3 version?

Thanss in advance.


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 5, 2017)

4.8.1.1 works fine on 10586, 14393, 15063


----------



## rvsrf (Aug 7, 2017)

uiqjirka said:


> 4.8.1.1 works fine on 10586, 14393, 15063

Click to collapse



You're ritght. I was able to install XAP Nokia 4.8.1.1 in Windos 10.586 at the end.


----------



## saq333 (Sep 13, 2017)

Jahdiel2011 said:


> Does anyone have the latest LinkedIn appx?

Click to collapse



Hey there, did you find this ?  Plz share if so!


----------



## Jahdiel2011 (Sep 13, 2017)

saq333 said:


> Hey there, did you find this ? Plz share if so!

Click to collapse



I did find it let me look for the file to share

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------

Here is it just download and install from the file manager

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bx5BQ5W7fk_7OTFKaThGSEZxYk0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## saq333 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you, my friend! It worked.
Sad that MSFT de-lists their own business' app.


----------



## Nightsteed (Sep 16, 2017)

If anyone got the new Instagram update for phone, please share it.

EDIT: Found it somewhere. Here's the link: https://mega.nz/#!cd92wZBI!QvN4lIWS-3wG0b7RjXtrthAEm6kUpgVhZfBchJWDkag


----------



## winphouser (Sep 21, 2017)

Microsoft.SkypeApp_12.4.691.0_neutral_~_kzf8qxf38zg5c.AppxBundle

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=954ED2F4E7009884!38043&authkey=!APete9e9OUjOsck


----------



## kovalDN (Sep 23, 2017)

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11708.1001.214.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11708.1001.254.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11708.1001.264.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11709.1000.931.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle


----------



## jsjjharp (Sep 25, 2017)

*Skype for Business*

Can someone please post the appx for Skype for Business?


----------



## rahuldhakne (Sep 25, 2017)

*zomato 8.1 app which works on windows 10 mobile?*

Windows 10 version sucks. I tried some old xap i found but didnt work. Any working xap?


----------



## AWasisto (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone got the Skype appx that supports Threshold 2 (10586.xxxx)? I've tried all the appx posted on this thread but none of them supports TH2

Output from Device Portal:


```
Failure reason: Failed to start deployment. Failure text: A Prerequisite for an install could not be satisfied.
 (0x80073cfd)
```


----------



## ahmadus (Oct 3, 2017)

can't deploy twitter 3.2.3.0 and 1.5.0.0 xap it shows the installation confirmation from twitter inc but nothing happens , please help !


----------



## kovalDN (Oct 5, 2017)

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11708.1001.3013.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11709.1001.712.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle


----------



## winphouser (Oct 8, 2017)

*[ZIP/AppxBundle] Microsoft XboxIdentityProvider 2017.523.613.0 / 11.29.23003.0*

May have to uninstall old version before installing new version. (use Interop Tools)


----------



## Hackemate29 (Nov 9, 2017)

Anyone can share Skype 12.9.xxx ?


----------



## Nightsteed (Nov 10, 2017)

Hackemate29 said:


> Anyone can share Skype 12.9.xxx ?

Click to collapse



https://mega.nz/#!PUlmmT7B!lQuGUQRtB57JwT384FgnMQdgEh1flOCld9Byzio-8mg


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Nov 14, 2017)

Anyone has the fb app from Facebook? The 100+mb size


----------



## Gap51 (Dec 18, 2017)

share plz mail&calendar 17.8827.20606.0


----------



## kovalDN (Dec 18, 2017)

Gap51 said:


> share plz mail&calendar 17.8827.20606.0

Click to collapse


*microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps_2015.8827.20606.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle*


----------



## Ratul Debnath (Dec 18, 2017)

Can anyone pls share vba8.appx file? Thanks in advance


----------



## dxdy (Dec 18, 2017)

OLX.ba appx request 

decompress zip file to get appx...


----------



## DLS123 (Dec 31, 2017)

Does anyone have the latest Skype appxbundle that doesn't completely suck? 
Latest version does not show the actual notifications in action center (just says 'you have new notifications on skype'), doesn't have any ringtone when receiving a call, front camera image is flipped. It's like they're purposely trying to sabotage the OS. 
I deployed and using 11.18.614.0 now but I remember there were more recent versions that used to work fine. I think it was just the last update that screwed everything up.
Thanks


----------



## daniel2778 (Jan 5, 2018)

could you please provide latest Skype app?


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 5, 2018)

daniel2778 said:


> could you please provide latest Skype app?

Click to collapse



Here:
https://mega.nz/#!q00FDDJD!ZA4t0cbMMll14ulBokUAF6iWHszMgA44aM0CHnnP85o


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Jan 31, 2018)

Could anyone share latest Camera AppxBundle for PCs (2017.1223.10.0)?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 31, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> Could anyone share latest Camera AppxBundle for PCs (2017.1223.10.0)?

Click to collapse



2017.1117.10.0 is latest camera on my W10pro x64


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Jan 31, 2018)

dxdy said:


> 2017.1117.10.0 is latest camera on my W10pro x64

Click to collapse



2017.1223.10.0 is now available to insiders according to some news sources.


----------



## Charmandrigo (Feb 1, 2018)

Has anyone made the latest Netflix app for PCs work on mobile?


----------



## hacer619 (Feb 3, 2018)

does anyone have the appx for mixed reality viewer v2


----------



## shanbabe (Feb 4, 2018)

any one have yourqoute appx


----------



## daniel2778 (Feb 7, 2018)

open a new version higher than this Microsoft.Windows.Photos_2017.39081.14620.0_ARM_ ~ _8wekyb3d8bbwe


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 7, 2018)

daniel2778 said:


> open a new version higher than this Microsoft.Windows.Photos_2017.39081.14620.0_ARM_ ~ _8wekyb3d8bbwe

Click to collapse


MEGA link (2018.18011.13110.0).
If you want to run it on a smartphone, it will be useless. Not optimized (older versions work faster) and crashes when trying to select several photos, when going to the 'People' category and etc. Really no sense to use it.


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 7, 2018)

494,3 MB????

After install the app is not showing.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 8, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> 494,3 MB????
> 
> After install the app is not showing.

Click to collapse



It's for PC and includes x86, x64 and ARM package s. So - 500 MB.
It won't install on smartphones without modification.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 12, 2018)

New Photos app for Mobile, released in the Fast Ring several days ago (2018.18011.13438.0). MEGA / Telegram links.


----------



## ErwinSuwito (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone have this package?
Microsoft.ZuneMusic_10.17112.16711.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe


----------



## nate0 (Feb 16, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> New Photos app for Mobile, released in the Fast Ring several days ago (2018.18011.13438.0). MEGA / Telegram links.

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing.  Looks like Microsoft is pushing an update out to rollabck this app, is that correct?


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 16, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Looks like Microsoft is pushing an update out to rollabck this app, is that correct?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## daniel2778 (Mar 5, 2018)

open a new compilation of the new photo app for mobile.


----------



## muhammad_h (Mar 10, 2018)

李晓萌 said:


> https://pan.baidu.com/s/1bpedC31

Click to collapse



the new update sucks.. i've tried it and got the old one again.. i wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Akki_X (Mar 16, 2018)

*Windows Maps*

Do anybody have windows maps appxbundle?


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Mar 16, 2018)

Akki_X said:


> Do anybody have windows maps appxbundle?

Click to collapse



2018.216.2133.0 - for PCs
2017.1003.1829.0 - for phones


----------



## that'smee (Mar 17, 2018)

Can anyone provide me the latest version of groove music..


----------



## rahuldhakne (Apr 14, 2018)

Instagram has been removed from store currently for mobile. Does anybody have a stable UWP app?


----------



## kukmikuk (Apr 14, 2018)

rahuldhakne said:


> Instagram has been removed from store currently for mobile. Does anybody have a stable UWP app?

Click to collapse





Here:
https://mega.nz/#!Tx9nXaqI!xSjm58arowuq96IdaUcB1rg_RssEeMD4pSkOBrT90sc


----------



## dxdy (Apr 15, 2018)

Youtube PWA

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AoUNicpj6d0Nh0SeaO51Pjs_toRB


----------



## littlefingercz (Apr 15, 2018)

*People app*

Have anyone newer People app then 10.2.2351.0
Thanks for replying


----------



## rahuldhakne (Apr 30, 2018)

Twitter appx? Accidentally updated to PWA app


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Apr 30, 2018)

rahuldhakne said:


> Twitter appx? Accidentally updated to PWA app

Click to collapse


x86 (PCs) - 5.8.1.0
ARM (phones) - 5.7.1.0


----------



## titi66200 (May 1, 2018)

Navigon Europe and Navigon FreshMaps XL Europe? removed from store since today


----------



## dxdy (May 3, 2018)

Viber x86 

PC

Viber_6.6.21745.1000_x86


----------



## djtonka (May 3, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Navigon Europe and Navigon FreshMaps XL Europe? removed from store since today

Click to collapse



Not from library, so can't share it yet


----------



## A_Deerslayer (May 4, 2018)

dxdy said:


> Viber x86
> 
> PC
> 
> Viber_6.6.21745.1000_x86

Click to collapse



It isn't original Appx from Store, is it?


----------



## dxdy (May 4, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> It isn't original Appx from Store, is it?

Click to collapse



is backup of install folder


----------



## floppyedonkey (May 5, 2018)

- Request -

HP Elite X3 non Verizon users - I am in desperate need of an app called "HP Lap Dock Wireless Settings"

The Windows Store lists the app as "This app is not compatible with this device." 

I have the Verizon model of the Elite X3 and keep getting notification to update the Lap Dock and the Desk Dock firmware, they are both brand new and not running the latest firmwares. However as mentioned and found in research HP and Microsoft are treating the Verizon model differently.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/hp-lap-dock-wireless-settings/9nblggh44029


----------



## cvak22 (May 5, 2018)

YuriPet said:


> 10.17012.10312.0

Click to collapse



Could you reupload this appx file? Groove Music 10.17012 has Recommended Music, doesn't it


----------



## Akki_X (May 20, 2018)

*I must need Xbox*

Please send Xbox appx


----------



## augustinionut (May 20, 2018)

Akki_X said:


> Please send Xbox appx

Click to collapse



https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/xbox/9wzdncrfjbd8


----------



## Akki_X (May 20, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/xbox/9wzdncrfjbd8

Click to collapse



I asked for appx and You given Me MS store app link.
You wasted My time man


----------



## augustinionut (May 21, 2018)

With pleasure


----------



## dxdy (Jun 18, 2018)

need urgently latest Windows Store appx official version... i am on vacation, far from my PC and need fix one W10M lumia without hard reset.. thx


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 18, 2018)

@dxdy 
Microsoft.WindowsStore_11804.1001.1013.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle


----------



## the_aLeXiS (Jun 18, 2018)

Has anyone some old Phone .appx without broken tiles merge (i.e. version able to split Phone for two tiles)?


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Jun 28, 2018)

Does anyone have latest Skype (14.25.22) AppxBundle?


----------



## rahuldhakne (Jul 15, 2018)

anyone has Instagram 41.1760.62502.0 for mobile? it seems the app is available only for 640xl and 950xl users


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Jul 15, 2018)

rahuldhakne said:


> anyone has Instagram 41.1760.62502.0 for mobile? it seems the app is available only for 640xl and 950xl users

Click to collapse


Mega.


----------



## rahuldhakne (Jul 16, 2018)

[/COLOR]





A_Deerslayer said:


> Mega.

Click to collapse



It doesn't seem to work. The app can be installed but cannot login. 'URL request timeout'
Also you cannot login via facebook, the app doesn't seem to connect to internet even if you enter wrong credentials, itll give you the same error


----------



## uiqjirka (Jul 17, 2018)

Works fine, tested on Lumia 830, 930.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Jul 17, 2018)

rahuldhakne said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> It doesn't seem to work. The app can be installed but cannot login. 'URL request timeout'
> Also you cannot login via facebook, the app doesn't seem to connect to internet even if you enter wrong credentials, itll give you the same error

Click to collapse



AppxBundle file is an original Microsoft Store file, any problems you face are on your or server side.


----------



## gary9971 (Jul 17, 2018)

*cnx player version higher than 1.2.3.0*

Has anyone cnx player appx?


----------



## lumiaguy33 (Jul 18, 2018)

*MetroRadio*

Hello. I am looking for the XAP or APPX file for MetroRadio (3rd party Pandora) app that was pulled.
Anyone have any luck and still have it?


----------



## that'smee (Jul 18, 2018)

*Microsoft people*

Can anyone give me Microsoft people appx file i need it urgently...thank you


----------



## JLVIS (Aug 10, 2018)

anyone has FOR WONDOWS PHONE? 
METROTUBE
DM PLAYER
8.1  CAMBIADOR DE PANTALLA
SCREEN IMAGE CHANGER
CUSTOMTV
WORLD TV
TV LIVE PRO


----------



## X0LARIUM (Aug 10, 2018)

I really wished the old Twitter app came back.. This UWP is hopeless.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Aug 13, 2018)

Does someone have older phone appx than 3.43.20002 3?


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 14, 2018)

I have phone appx 3.22.24003.0


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Aug 14, 2018)

uiqjirka said:


> I have phone appx 3.22.24003.0

Click to collapse



Can you send it please?
I going crazy, want to smash my phone so badly, with latest app almost every call is dropped or some problem. Before 0 problems.


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 14, 2018)

Here is.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Aug 14, 2018)

Edit: Downloaded, thank you.


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 14, 2018)

Version 3.34.12002.0


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 15, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Version 3.34.12002.0

Click to collapse



"older phone appx than 3.43"


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 15, 2018)

Version 3.34.12002.0 is release befor 3.43, what is wrong for you?


----------



## uiqjirka (Aug 15, 2018)

Ou, justification. 3.34, 3.43


----------



## rambo21es (Aug 17, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> @dxdy
> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11804.1001.1013.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



Could you send me the last version of the Store?
I've downlowaded yours but I can't install because the Lumia has a newer version inside (and it doesn't work, this is the reason I need the last one).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 17, 2018)

If the same version is already installed, you must uninstall it before.

Microsoft.WindowsStore_11807.1001.1313.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle


----------



## rambo21es (Aug 17, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> If the same version is already installed, you must uninstall it before.
> 
> Microsoft.WindowsStore_11807.1001.1313.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe.AppxBundle

Click to collapse



I can't uninstal the store 
And trying installing your newest upload, it appears "error 0x80073cf6 package could not be registered" :crying:

Thank you anyway!


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 17, 2018)

The only way to uninstall is "Interop Tools".


----------



## rambo21es (Aug 17, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> The only way to uninstall is "Interop Tools".

Click to collapse



Yeeees!
Interop tools didn't let me to install the store because of the 0x80073cf6 error, but then I've tried to uninstall the store with Interop because it was impossible when I tried to uninstall it when I didn't know about Interop.
After that, I give another chance to the installation and selecting "Install All Resources" in Deployment Options, and then finally let the installation!
Thank you so much!


----------



## fadilfadz (Sep 11, 2018)

App installer by microsoft corporation

Link : https://mega.nz/#!dvIjyYBK!mDUcYvq59oepgo0zOC51o1ElWGN-zFqKkwQrslfYcLo


----------



## mterencelao (Sep 17, 2018)

Anybody have the last Kodi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## divicos (Oct 5, 2018)

Does anyone have the latest Microsoft Maps?
I think it is 5.1708.2764.0, i had this one on my old Lumia 950 i broke the screen on.

I was stuck on an old version on my new Lumia 950, no longer working. It asked me to update but no update was shown in store. 
I updated store to 11809.1001.7.0 and Maps to 5.1703.762.0 by sideloading the appx i found in this thread, but Maps still has problems with the public transportation, it always suggest me to walk, whatever is the routing.. 
Again, i know that a newer version is out there, but no update are found by the store.

Otherwise, i can extract the appx from my old Lumia and post it here, if anyone shows me how to do it.. Both phones are interop unlocked, and i have full sftp access with WINscp.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## titi66200 (Oct 5, 2018)

Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2017.1003.1829.0_neutral.AppxBundle
Version="5.1708.2764.0"
https://mega.nz/#!yE5nlIpK!hkBcZHbVxsmaEElfEP7cLN6_Aa_I5QWqKHhIBOUf83Q


----------



## divicos (Oct 7, 2018)

titi66200 said:


> Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2017.1003.1829.0_neutral.AppxBundle
> Version="5.1708.2764.0"
> https://mega.nz/#!yE5nlIpK!hkBcZHbVxsmaEElfEP7cLN6_Aa_I5QWqKHhIBOUf83Q

Click to collapse



i finally got this thing working again!!
Thanks mate, you made my day!!:highfive:


----------



## rahuldhakne (Oct 8, 2018)

There used to be an app, [email protected] or Instatic for instagram statistics, not it the store anymore. Used to be a UWP app. Can anyone find it?


----------



## Archi.off (Oct 13, 2018)

how to remove system file explorer?


----------



## fadilfadz (Oct 19, 2018)

Archi.off said:


> how to remove system file explorer?

Click to collapse



Using interop tools


----------



## Archi.off (Oct 19, 2018)

fadilfadz said:


> Using interop tools

Click to collapse



can be more? because I have already tried, but the application has never been deleted.


----------



## divicos (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi everyone!
I'm having troubles installing Microsoft To-do app in my Lumia. It shows damn 0x803FB005 error. Either, i cannot push it from the Pc store, since it doesn't show my phone in "my devices", despite it is present in account.microsoft.com/devices.
Any help? Does someone have the appx?


----------



## hooooossamq (Feb 20, 2019)

any one have the Microsoft edge the latest version?


----------



## mccs (Apr 17, 2019)

Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2017.1003.1829.0_neutral.App xBundle
Version="5.1708.2764.0"
from post 7th October 2018
link is down. Reup? Thx.


----------



## passavodiqua (Apr 19, 2019)

mccs said:


> Microsoft.WindowsMaps_2017.1003.1829.0_neutral.App xBundle
> Version="5.1708.2764.0"
> from post 7th October 2018
> link is down. Reup? Thx.

Click to collapse



+1!


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 19, 2019)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/t0317...ndowsMaps_2017.1003.1829.0_neutral.AppxBundle


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 19, 2019)

I lost wallet after hardreset. Microsoft has it retired.
I uninstalled by mistake walletpayment too.


----------



## burd (Apr 20, 2019)

New Photos app for Mobile, released in the Fast Ring several days ago (2018.18011.13438.0). 

do you have other apps like this? i would like to try them


----------



## kukmikuk (Apr 20, 2019)

Anybody have old MicrosoftMovieMoments 1.0.120.430 .appx?? PLEASE, very important for me! THANKS!


----------



## x_Mau (Apr 24, 2019)

hello everybody. 
I upgraded my Lumia 925 from 8.1 Denim to latest Win10  10.0.14393.2551  / firmware 3051.50009.1451.1011
I have 2 problems only to fix and I need a little help.

I cannot activate my Bluetooth anymore (permanently "not connected" in the drop-down menu, and under Settings > Devices > Bluetooth I cannot activate it.... is grayed and permanently deactivated) 
Any clue how I could fix this ? Bluetooth is quite important. 

Almost all apps are working except MSN Weather. 
I have the Ver. 4.0.2.0  
It worked fine on Win 8.1. and after the update needs to be first removed and then reinstalled. 
See here too: -->   users-can-no-longer-install-the-modern-msn-apps 
In fact if I try to download it from store it says: you have it already !  
(crap ! I know, it just does not work any more !) 
I tried to download some APPXBUNDLE file I've found online, but the new package can't be installed. I believe because the App is already on the device.
Any idea how to remove the stupid app?
I could even access MainOS partition with superuser rights ... I even thought to manipulate the registry with entering a lower App Version Number... with the hope that MS Store update it later on.... But I don't find anything useful... 
Help is welcome.

Ah I found this here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69661100&postcount=153 
MSN Weather 4.17.73.0
https://mega.nz/#!PMBjBboQ!T9Ly1hXf6...dRs07_OEKCDcAA
The MEGA link is dead...  : (


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 25, 2019)

https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=...!107353&parId=BB765A062F52FF66!107173&o=OneUp


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 26, 2019)

augustinionut said:


> https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=...!107353&parId=BB765A062F52FF66!107173&o=OneUp

Click to collapse



For OS MinVersion="*10.0.15063.0*"


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 26, 2019)

Insider


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 26, 2019)

augustinionut said:


> Insider

Click to collapse



Insider for Windows Mobile, it's been over for a long time.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 26, 2019)

I saw.


----------



## Hamed_republic (May 9, 2019)

x_Mau said:


> hello everybody.
> I upgraded my Lumia 925 from 8.1 Denim to latest Win10 10.0.14393.2551 / firmware 3051.50009.1451.1011
> I have 2 problems only to fix and I need a little help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I have this problem in lumia 1020
You could fix and install msn weather?


----------



## x_Mau (May 10, 2019)

Hamed_republic said:


> I have this problem in lumia 1020
> You could fix and install msn weather?

Click to collapse



No, I'm still searching for a way to uninstall the stock app. Then I know I will be able to get it back from the Store.
Any hint about the uninstall?


----------



## augustinionut (May 10, 2019)

Interop tools.


----------



## Hamed_republic (May 11, 2019)

I need lumia camera stock app for lumia 1020
After upgrade to win 10 i have lumia camera stock and 34Mp in  lumia camera setting
After hard riset this app erased and i can.t install via store (this app blocked via comany policy )
All lumia camera appx format file not stock via  lumia 1020
And Does not have this 34 MP option

I can backup app in win10 insider and restore afther hardreset or any choice for install manually  xap & appxbundle app file format ?


----------



## Pavlo04 (Jul 2, 2019)

Does anyone have appx file of Facebook (not microsoft version), but not the last version> because the last version end support.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Jul 6, 2019)

If I change phone date to 2020 - latest version of Whats app will not start, but tell me it's time for upgrade :/




So I was thinking can someone upload some little older version of wa, from may, beginning of jun that is not time limited?

Edit: found it, but all asking for update after 2020...


----------



## Siema_CoTam (Jul 17, 2019)

j00j4nt200 said:


> If I change phone date to 2020 - latest version of Whats app will not start, but tell me it's time for upgrade :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think after 2020 older versions will be can not connect to servers.


----------



## puszcza (Jul 20, 2019)

Hello,
Could please anybody upload last Glance screen app version?

https://www.microsoft.com/pl-pl/p/glance-screen/9wzdncrfj3ds?rtc=1


----------



## fadilfadz (Jul 20, 2019)

puszcza said:


> Hello,
> Could please anybody upload last Glance screen app version?
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/pl-pl/p/glance-screen/9wzdncrfj3ds?rtc=1

Click to collapse


https://www.store.rg-adguard.net


----------



## fadilfadz (Aug 1, 2019)

*Telegram for windows 10 mobile*

Android latest telegram apk ported to windows 10 mobile appx package (only for project astoria users).

Link: https://mega.nz/#!YvQ3FC7S!8Xq9RooYGLkcSD8j0c8Cnz18pdGnxQaMNLw0Z0cI5r4


----------



## fadilfadz (Aug 10, 2019)

Hello guys, Latest Yowhatsapp apk ported to windows 10 mobile appx package (only for project astoria users).

LINK: https://mega.nz/#!g3ZxiYiB!1c-SbbsYtGKwhWPwRQKX4C50kt0ECQ_JTzf_F6kkVQA


----------



## Fglo (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello !

does anyone know how to install messenger on Lumia 950?
I tried with this file (Facebook_Messenger_v11.0.1.0.xap) on my SD card but nothing happens.
need help


----------



## fadilfadz (Aug 11, 2019)

Fglo said:


> Hello !
> 
> does anyone know how to install messenger on Lumia 950?
> I tried with this file (Facebook_Messenger_v11.0.1.0.xap) on my SD card but nothing happens.
> need help

Click to collapse



Install through windows 8.1 sdk lite xap deployer


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Aug 11, 2019)

Fglo said:


> Hello !
> 
> does anyone know how to install messenger on Lumia 950?
> I tried with this file (Facebook_Messenger_v11.0.1.0.xap) on my SD card but nothing happens.
> need help

Click to collapse



check this out: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_HL9TVHVYcuToaGd4Q2x2fMh2p2yGqpA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Fglo (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks for your answer but i have the same trouble as this post :
I did exactly all you said step by step, i have installed Windows Phone SDK 8.0 Lite and Windows Phone SDK 8.1 Lite. Then i have tried to sideload VcReg with WPV XAP Deployer Tool v2. But i have allways the same error message and WPV XAP Deployer Tool canot connect to my device.
I join a screenshot.
My Lumia 950 is on dev mode and when i connect it to my PC i have it in mass storage.
What i do wrong?
My PC x64 with Windows 10.


On the other hand the appx work fine but I want to know if we can still use messenger on windows 10 mobile (950 xl) because your application tells me again to use the browser.

No one has a messenger application version that not off the restriction?


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 12, 2019)

The version "Facebook-Messenger-v11.0.1.0.xap" no longer works either. Can't connect because an API is too old.


----------



## Fglo (Aug 13, 2019)

is there an alternative, a solution to keep messenger running on w10m ?


----------



## gary9971 (Aug 20, 2019)

Touch vpn or hotspot shield VPN needed.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## ubendallas (Sep 26, 2019)

*Line Appxbundle*

Does anyone happen to have the Line Appxbundle?  I recently hard reset my phone, and could no longer get the Line app from the store.  It was pulled in early September.  :crying:


----------



## konstant213 (Sep 26, 2019)

ubendallas said:


> Does anyone happen to have the Line Appxbundle?  I recently hard reset my phone, and could no longer get the Line app from the store.  It was pulled in early September.  :crying:

Click to collapse



Try this appx https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qdS4eVZMmHCC3geDQPADEWTIuZ1S--XK/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ubendallas (Sep 26, 2019)

konstant213 said:


> Try this appx https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qdS4eVZMmHCC3geDQPADEWTIuZ1S--XK/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Thank you so much.


----------



## FlyingEmpy (Nov 6, 2019)

Does anyone, by any chance, got a decrypted whatsapp file ?
Thanks !


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 6, 2019)

FlyingEmpy said:


> Does anyone, by any chance, got a decrypted whatsapp file ?
> Thanks !

Click to collapse



Wait.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Amb_Ui8GWna7h-0Ritq3kJekwAYFPA


----------



## FlyingEmpy (Nov 7, 2019)

Thank you !


----------



## zengxianxi (Mar 26, 2020)

¿Algún software proxy de internet shadowsocks?


----------



## gegsusa23 (Apr 7, 2020)

*i need MSN News*

Hi i need MSN News The most recent version they have, appx, if it is not a nuisance


----------



## joelsbarco (Apr 8, 2020)

*microsoft windows system protection background tasks*

Fantastic website.


----------



## eisbaer4 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I had to reset my Lumia 640 DS, since it continously crashed.
Now I am missing my beloved Audials Radio app. The one in the store is for newer Windows 10 versions only 

Does anyone have a working (i.e. older) Audials appx?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 9, 2020)

How do you loged in  your microsoft account?


----------



## eisbaer4 (Jun 9, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> How do you loged in  your microsoft account?

Click to collapse



Your question is for me concerning my Audials problem?
Or is it a general question?


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 10, 2020)

If you reset phone to wp8.1, you loose microsoft access to store, for example. Is not so?


----------



## eisbaer4 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ah OK, I understand.
No, the phone was already running on Windows 10 Mobile. I just reset the phone to the initial state of the latest Windows 10.
Since the last Version for the OS ist 1703 (Build 15482) for the Lumia 640, I cannot install Audials Radio any more because it requires Build 16299 (Installation is "locked" in the store).


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 11, 2020)

AudialsAG.AudialsRadio_4.0.1270.0


----------



## eisbaer4 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi titi66200,

thank you very much 

But I have a problem here: after copyingthe file on the phone I wanted to install it via the file explorer (developer mode is ON, appxbundle file is recognized as as an installer, due to the file extension).
But when i tap on it it, i get the standard question, if I want to install it, but then recieve an error-message (translated):
"There is a problem with the file. File cannot be installed. Please contact to the supplier...bla bla"

Is this a common problem with sideloaded apps? I have to admit, that until now I never sideloaded APPX files. I know that for older XAP file you need a special deployment tool.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 11, 2020)

To be installed the app needs:

```
<Dependencies>
    <PackageDependency Name="Microsoft.Services.Store.Engagement" MinVersion="10.0.1706.0"
    <PackageDependency Name="Microsoft.VCLibs.140.00" MinVersion="14.0.24123.0"
    <PackageDependency Name="Microsoft.NET.Native.Framework.1.3" MinVersion="1.3.24201.0"
    <PackageDependency Name="Microsoft.NET.Native.Runtime.1.4" MinVersion="1.4.24201.0"
  </Dependencies>
```


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 11, 2020)

Use app Installer by microsoft, it will install almost all the dependency needed.


----------



## eisbaer4 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmm, App-Installer seems to be available for PC only. It is not shown in the store on my Lumia.
Is there a way to find out, which runtimes/dependencies already exist on my smartphone?

EDIT:
Forget my question! It worked!!! :laugh:
I sideloaded the Audials app via the device portal web page. It took some time to complete, but finally its on my phone.
I will try that method again with another app shortly.

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 12, 2020)

eisbaer4 said:


> Hmm, App-Installer seems to be available for PC only.
> 
> Thanks again for your support!

Click to collapse



Here


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 3, 2020)

*Windows 10 Mobile Stock Apps Appx*

Hi,
Can you share stock messaging and blocking and filtering (universal) apps for Windows 10 mobile?
Applications in this folder: *Phone \ PROGRAMS \ Common Files \ Xaps*


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 5, 2020)

Nobody please


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 5, 2020)

Download any ffu
Mount using imgmount.exe as administrator. Browse thru files.


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 6, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> Download any ffu
> Mount using imgmount.exe as administrator. Browse thru files.

Click to collapse



I run ImgMount as an administrator but it immediately turns on and off 




I also tried Windows 7 and 8 versions from the compatibility options but it didn't 

Operating system: *Windows 10 Pro 2004*


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 6, 2020)

kiwaja said:


> I run ImgMount as an administrator but it immediately turns on and off
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in imgmount properties  select RUN THIS PROGRAM AS ADMINISTRATOR, then drag and drop ffu file over imgmount.exe file.


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 7, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> in imgmount properties  select RUN THIS PROGRAM AS ADMINISTRATOR, then drag and drop ffu file over imgmount.exe file.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, it worked :victory:


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 7, 2020)

@augustinionut
I have a question
I add the appx files of the applications I want to the folder where these stock applications are located, but when I reset the device, the applications I added do not load and are deleted. Is there any way to set this up?


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 7, 2020)

You added licence files?


----------



## kiwaja (Aug 7, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> You added licence files?

Click to collapse



Yes, I added it to the Xaps folder with the license files, but when I reset the device, they are not reinstalled and the appx and license files that I added are deleted.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 7, 2020)

Idk.


----------



## tosak (Aug 21, 2020)

You can share the xap file of Touch and Lock app


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 21, 2020)

tosak said:


> You can share the xap file of Touch and Lock app

Click to collapse



Try this


----------



## tosak (Aug 22, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> Try this

Click to collapse



The App screen lock app I want.
The system application you provided is already installed.

Touch and Lock app: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/app/9nblggh0b6c7#activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 22, 2020)

Ok. now i get it


----------



## tosak (Aug 22, 2020)

I found the app I was looking for here: *https://file.windowsviet.com/*


----------



## ckCaberos (Oct 26, 2020)

*Appx for Messaging*

Hi!

Anyone who has an appx for Messaging for Lumia 1020?

I just updated my phone to Win10. Apparently, the Messaging app went missing.


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 28, 2020)

ckCaberos said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone who has an appx for Messaging for Lumia 1020?
> 
> I just updated my phone to Win10. Apparently, the Messaging app went missing.

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## tosak (Nov 4, 2020)

ckCaberos said:


> Hi!
> 
> Anyone who has an appx for Messaging for Lumia 1020?
> 
> I just updated my phone to Win10. Apparently, the Messaging app went missing.

Click to collapse



https://dosya.co/3rv6d0euu0tp/Microsoft.Messaging_3.6.26000.1000.AppxBundle.html


----------



## tosak (Nov 5, 2020)

Microsoft.BlockandFilterglobal_10.1505.21110.0


----------



## Anon's (Jun 15, 2021)

ckCaberos said:


> *Appx for Messaging*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, do you find the solution for this ?


----------



## trevormacro (Aug 4, 2021)

Hello,
I search Microsoft WindowsCamera appxbundle files:
The one i want:
2016.515.11.0 
2016.715.21.0
2016.722.11.0 
2016.729.11.0
2016.816.21
Anybody have them please


----------



## CAVBR (Jan 5, 2023)

OneNote v16002.12130.20090 or newer?


----------

